# ...und noch ein Poison Ethanol 24" Aufbau :) klassisch, ohne Disc



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

"Mein" Rahmen ist da - wirklich schick!

Was ich mich grade frage: ist der wirklich für integrierten Steuersatz? (laut Angebot)

Ich dachte dazu müßte das Innenmaß Steuerrohr 44 mm sein - der Rahmen hat 41 mm außen...sieht nach klassischem Steuersatz aus, oder?

Die Stütze hat scheinbar 27,2 mm statt 31,6 - gut daß ich noch nix besorgt habe 






















Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67339


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

Ich sehe grade: Disc Aufnahme fehlt auch - na ich wollte eh lieber V-Brakes dranbauen. Scheint also ein älterer Rahmen zu sein.

Weiß jemand ob dieser Rahmen auch für Federgabelgeo gebaut wurde? Wegen der Einbauhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Uff, daß die so unterschiedlich sind... was wiegt denn dan gute Stück? Zum Steuersatz: das sieht in der Tat nicht nach integriertem aus, doch da sollte sich noch jemand zu äußern, der da richtig Durchblick hat, ich verlasse mich bislang auf die Aussagen der Hersteller. Bei unserem Poison sollte es ein semiintegrierter sein, Durchmesser habe ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

nicht grade leicht..aber das wußte ich ja.


----------



## michfisch (26. März 2014)

Super,  da haste ja mal ein Prototyp von Poisen erwischt. Auch sehr selten- bzw. der einzige!
Nicht so leicht wie die anderen aber auch okay wie ich finde. 
Viel Erfolg beim Aufbau. 
Brauchste noch Teile?


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

Ja ich brauch noch Teile  bis auf den Sattel habe ich noch nix, aber mir schon viel vorgemerkt...wenn sich nix günstigeres und besseres findet 

Gabel - evtl. hier aus dem Forum wenn die Einbauhöhe paßt (schwarz, 400 mm)

Kurbel Redline 145 mm?? (Sohnemann ist jetzt 131 m, soll es entweder im Sommer oder zu Weihnachten bekommen) + 34 Z, leider finde ich dazu keinen Kettenschutz





Sattel den hier






LRS - schwierig... am liebsten den von Kaniabikes, leider ganz schön teuer


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Unikat! Edelteile dran und ab zu ebay damit. 

Im Ernst: könnte gut sein, dass auch die Geo abweicht von den anderen. Würde ersma prüfen, ob die Bremssockel einigermaßen auf der richtigen Höhe sind, sonst hast Du da das erste handfeste Problem. Gabel eine beliebige 24" oder auch nicht zu lange 26" mal reinstecken und schauen: wie sieht der Steuerrohrwinkel aus, wie liegt das Tretlager in Bezug auf die gedachte Linie durch die Laufradachsen. Und dann korrigieren bis es stimmig aussieht (irgendwas unterlegen an der Gabelkrone, Hülse, Spacer oder so). Dann Maß nehmen und auf die Suche machen. Falls Du damit leben kannst, hinten V-Brake und vorne Scheibe zu montieren, könnte eine 26" Disc Starrgabel (oder Feder mit nicht zu viel Federweg, entsprechend runtertraveln) passen.

EBH 400 kann ich nicht ganz glauben?! Dann wär wohl nix mit Federgabel?


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Unikat! Edelteile dran und ab zu ebay damit.
> 
> ...
> 
> EBH 400 kann ich nicht ganz glauben?!



Ich habe eine angeboten bekommen mit EBH 400  Ich hoffte jemand weiß das hier ob die paßt 

Ich habe mal schnell eine Skizze gemacht, mit gedachten 30 mm Tretlagerabsenkung

edit - Skizze war falsch


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus, der Steuersatz kostet oben noch etwas Platz, dann rutschen die Ausfallenden noch etwas runter Richtung der angedeuteten Ideallinie. 

Obwohl... halt... Parallelverschiebung... 400 scheint schon etwas zu lang für angepeilte 30mm Tretlagerabsenkung.


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

Ja 400 sind vll. ein bissel lang - aber wie genau muss man das nehmen? Ich habe extra bissel Platz gelassen bei der Bemaßung oben am Steuersatz...die kleinen blauen Punkte sind die Referenzpunkte der Bemaßung.


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Ich verstehe die Skizze nicht ganz, weil der untere Endpunkt der Einbauhöhe (395mm) noch deutlich oberhalb der gedachten Tretlagerabsenkung von 30mm liegt. Welche ich auch für relativ hoch halte. Doch insgesamt sieht es schon danach aus, als sollte eine Starrgabel zum Einsatz kommen.

LRS: schau auch mal bei Federleicht - leicher auch nicht billig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Ah... kleines blaues Punkt... alles klar!


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Skizze nicht ganz, weil der untere Endpunkt der Einbauhöhe (395mm) noch deutlich oberhalb der gedachten Tretlagerabsenkung von 30mm liegt. Welche ich auch für relativ hoch halte. Doch insgesamt sieht es schon danach aus, als sollte eine Starrgabel zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> LRS: schau auch mal bei Federleicht - leicher auch nicht billig...


Ups ja du hast recht - ich hab die beiden Linien verwechselt - zu schnell gemacht  also muss die Gabel deutlich kürzer werden.

Ich wollte eh eine Starrgabel aber so eine kurze muss man erst mal finden


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Stimmt, Punkt auf unterer Linie... hab's im Eifer des Schreibens übersehen...


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Ach die Punkte.  Spricht für eher 390, nix Federgabel.


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

Ich habs korrigiert - gibt es dafür eine Gabel?


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Neue Frage...  

Es müssen ja nicht die vollen 30mm Absenkung sein. Dummerweise ist mit der Einbauhöhe schlecht zu suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

Muß nicht auf den halben mm genau sein  die 30 mm hab ich mir bei Kania abgeguckt.

Ich mach mal ne Zeichnung mit 400 mm..mal sehen wie das aussieht.


----------



## JoeCool (26. März 2014)

so in etwa? (nicht auf den mm genau...komm vom Bau )


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Unplausibel. Wieso gibt 1 cm weniger Absenkung eine EBH + 4 cm?


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Ah, Du hast die Vorbiegung berücksichtigt. Der "vom Bau" is jut.


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Wegen Offset... Das hatte ich mich zuvor schon gefragt, ob sich das nicht auch noch auswirkt. Mit Zeichnung geht sowas immer besser. Besser vom Bau als ausm Bau.


----------



## storck-riesen (27. März 2014)

Also ich habe für meinen 24Zoll Poison eine Davtus mit EBH 395mm genommen. Das ergibt ca. 4cm Absenkung (Bild ist in meinem Poison Ordner). Ist aber eine 26Zoll Gabel. Dürfte dann mit V Brakes ein Problem geben. Ich nutze aber Disc. Von Kinesis gibt es eine Gabel für 24 Zoll mit EBH 370mm und Canti Sockel. Aber nicht ganz billig.

Der Rahmen hat auch keinerlei Befestigungspunkte für Nabenschaltung (Unterrohr) oder Schutzblechen/Gepäckträger (Sitzstreben). Schön clean die Optik.


----------



## JoeCool (11. April 2014)

So langsam hab ich ein paar Teile zusammen - eine wunderschöne Gabel, Danke an Carloni


----------



## JoeCool (17. April 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht so teure LR - habe aber keine Chance gesehen was Passenderes zu finden...sind die von Kania


----------



## JoeCool (17. April 2014)

So siehts jetzt aus (Vorbau wird kürzer)

Ich hoffe das kommt ungefähr hin mit der Einbauhöhe der Gabel...


----------



## JoeCool (17. April 2014)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (17. April 2014)

Lecker!!, was wiegen die Räder?


----------



## JoeCool (17. April 2014)

Ich konnte sie vorhin "leider" nur komplett wiegen, mit Reifen und Schläuchen (k. Ahnung welche, gabs vom freundlichen Händler geschenkt  )

V 1262
H 1461

Weiß noch nicht ob ich Lust habe die extra auseinander zunehmen...

Also ich denke die sind schon schön leicht, mit Alu-Achsen und Alu-Freilauf.


----------



## michfisch (17. April 2014)

geht schon


----------



## renntiger (17. April 2014)

Der Sattel war mal bei Ebay drin, richtig? Hatte ich auch im Auge...


----------



## JoeCool (17. April 2014)

Ja der ist schick


----------



## Y_G (22. April 2014)

@JoeCool : was ist das für eine Gabel, ich suche ja für unser 24iger immer noch eine ordentliche Gabel...


----------



## JoeCool (22. April 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> @JoeCool : was ist das für eine Gabel, ich suche ja für unser 24iger immer noch eine ordentliche Gabel...



Ich hab keine Ahnung, frag mal Carloni..ich hab sie von ihm.


----------



## Y_G (23. April 2014)

THX, geschehen


----------



## JoeCool (15. Mai 2014)

So langsam siehts nach Fahrrad aus  die Redline Kurbel ist jetzt auch endlich lieferbar und schon unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (21. Mai 2014)




----------



## JoeCool (1. Juni 2014)

Fast fertig  (bis auf den Flaschenhalter und evtl. noch ein paar Reflektoren).

Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht genau, ich hoffte so bei knapp über 9 kg rauszukommen...


----------



## JoeCool (1. Juni 2014)




----------



## Mamara (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn es eh nicht nach StVZO sein soll kannst ja mal über solche Sticker statt Reflektoren in schwarz und weiss nachdenken. Ich hab die mal zum Testen auf den Felgen bestellt. Macht das Black&White Konzept nicht so kaputt .

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-x-3M-Scot...stigung_boards_wandbilder&hash=item3a9144d754


----------



## superseven77 (2. Juni 2014)

Sieht echt klasse aus, schön dezent


----------



## endorphini (7. Juni 2014)

Wirklich gelungen!

Lange Gabel!
Wie groß sind denn nun die Winkel? Oder hab ichs überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (8. Juni 2014)

endorphini schrieb:


> Wirklich gelungen!
> 
> Lange Gabel!
> Wie groß sind denn nun die Winkel? Oder hab ichs überlesen?



Wenn du mit den Winkeln die Tretlagerabsenkung meinst: die ist bei 3 cm, daher dürfte die Gabel nicht zu lang sein. 

Sieht nur etwas ungewohnt aus...


----------



## Shrpy (10. Juni 2014)

Nice one.

Für welches Innenlager und welche Kassette hast Du Dich entschieden?


----------



## JoeCool (10. Juni 2014)

Das Innenlager ist von Neco (110,5 mm), Kassette eine günstige von Shimano 9s 11-32 (schwer aber geschenkt bekommen, evtl. tausche ich die noch), Kettenblatt 34 Z. und der Kettenfang ist von CNC. 

Erfahrungsberichte gibts leider erst im Juli-August, das Rad ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Sohn (er ist 1,32 m "groß", wird 9 Jahre alt).


----------



## Fisch123 (1. Juli 2014)

Hi,
mal ne Frage: Hat das Steuerrohr 1" oder 1 1/8" gehabt?


----------



## JoeCool (1. Juli 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne Frage: Hat das Steuerrohr 1" oder 1 1/8" gehabt?



1 1/8tel Ahead klassisch.


----------



## Y_G (3. Juli 2014)

ich dachte das Ethanol hat nen Semi Steuersatz... ich muss ja auch noch einen kaufen.


----------



## JoeCool (3. Juli 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich dachte das Ethanol hat nen Semi Steuersatz... ich muss ja auch noch einen kaufen.


Dachte ich auch bis zum auspacken - mein Rahmen ist scheinbar eine ältere Ausgabe ohne Discaufnahme, mit klassischem Steuerrohr und für Stütze 27,2 mm...hat mich aber alles nicht gestört.


----------



## bomberia (3. Juli 2014)

Das Bike ist echt gelungen. Viel zu Schade, um es dem kleinen zu geben. Mein kleiner wird auch Ende Juli 9 Jahre. Wie der mit seinem Bike umgeht.... Wieviel hast Du am Schluss audgegeben?
Ich hoffe der passt auf das Radl auf.


----------



## JoeCool (3. Juli 2014)

Oh es war teurer als gedacht...die Preise sind meist ohne Versandkosten angegeben. Die Gewichte sind größtenteils gewogen, teilweise geschätzt.


----------



## Y_G (4. Juli 2014)

@JoeCool IC meins hat Disc (kommt aber weg) und dann wohl auch wirklich Semi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (2. August 2014)

(Fast) fertig - Flaschenhalter gibts mittlerweile auch (Speci Zee Cage II).


----------



## Fisch123 (3. August 2014)

Nach dem Bild zu urteilen,  könnte der lange Schlaxel doch schon fast 26" fahren.


----------



## JoeCool (3. August 2014)

Eigentlich ist er eher klein für sein Alter, 135 cm. Da hab ich nicht ernthaft an 26 Zoll gedacht...aber wahrscheinlich wirds bis dahin nicht mehr allzu lange dauern...


----------

